# Was this psychologist unprofessional? (In Australia)



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

The psychologist was an older man with 20 or so years experience. He was blunt and laid back, which was great, but he seemed to skim over alot about me. He rarely asked me individual questions, just made a whole lot of presumptions but he wrote down some of it. When I tried to input he'd talk over me sometimes. He said he'd often travel other particular city because the money was better. He seemed to want to rush through the entire thing, although perhaps that was just a wrong impression. He emphasized that he could help me and went on about how brain chemicals work and stuff.

After my session ended and I gave him a referral form from my GP that entitled me to 6 free sessions he told me he just couldn't afford to give those 6 free sessions to everybody, had to make a living and the rent for the room was high. Although the original fee is 100 dollars, he decided to only charge me 16 dollars and that next session to ask my parents for 100 dollars and I could claim 84 dollars back through medicare. Is this even legal? He said patients often gave him a little money under the table. 

I told him it wasn't possible since I couldn't tell my parents I was seeking help, they were very unsupportive in the past and that I couldn't afford the fee. He questioned why I didn't have a job and that at my age it was time to do so. I got a little defensive I responded "Well...um that's why I'm here." He nodded and told me just to give him whatever I could next session. When we talked about the next appointment he just told me to ring him whenever, as if he knew I wouldn't come back. I think he probably saw I was a bit angry. I felt insulted, because I had the form and was left feeling like he was just about the money and really dejected. I didn't trust him. Heck, I missed my train stop on the way back home because I was pretty upset and struggled not to cry.

What would you feel in this situation? Did I overreact? What did you think of him?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like you need to find a new psychologist. I can guarantee you they're not all like that. Some are very understanding/supportive etc


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

That sounds really shady and possibly illegal. Don't go back there.

I had a similar bad experience where I was covered by medicare and had the referral from my GP, but the psych just charged me the full amount and told me that's what happens for the first session, which turned out to be false. He also talked about himself, his work, and his family for the first 20 minutes of the 45 min session, and kept pointing out how nervous I was acting. :no Tell your GP and get another referral to a new psychologist.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

primalrose said:


> The psychologist was an older man with 20 or so years experience. He was blunt and laid back, which was great, but he seemed to skim over alot about me. He rarely asked me individual questions, just made a whole lot of presumptions but he wrote down some of it. When I tried to input he'd talk over me sometimes. He said he'd often travel other particular city because the money was better. He seemed to want to rush through the entire thing, although perhaps that was just a wrong impression. He emphasized that he could help me and went on about how brain chemicals work and stuff.
> 
> After my session ended and I gave him a referral form from my GP that entitled me to 6 free sessions he told me he just couldn't afford to give those 6 free sessions to everybody, had to make a living and the rent for the room was high. Although the original fee is 100 dollars, he decided to only charge me 16 dollars and that next session to ask my parents for 100 dollars and I could claim 84 dollars back through medicare. Is this even legal? He said patients often gave him a little money under the table.
> 
> ...


He is definitely acting in an unprofessional manner and I think this would be deemed as professional misconduct in the Australian Psychological Society.

If he expressly used the words 'under the table', it definitely means it's not in accordance with professional regulations in the APS.

You didn't overreact at all. If I were in your shoes, I'd be pacing back and forth in my mind as to why he would treat me this way. Most probably he thought he could easily take advantage of you.

Also, when you are entitled to free 6 sessions, it means the government is footing the bill so he has no right to ask for further payment unless your GP notifies you a gap amount you have to pay.

You had every right to be angry because he was being greedy.


----------



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you. I'm feeling a bit better now. I know next time to walk the hell out of there if it happens again and not waste my energy or time.


----------

